# fenbendazole



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Does it matter what the brand is? I have Safeguard, and it says for canines only. It is a powder. The ingredient is fenbendazole. I just need to know if this is okay to use.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Good question..Im surprised at no answer


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Fenbendazole, is the drugs actual name right, not a trade or brand name? I'm inclined to say no, brand is not important. At the reptile show here, they sell Panacur that's labled for horses.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Defaced, Is that powder or paste form?


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I use the powder, brand name should not matter. it is all the same drug, patent has probably just expired on it so many different brands produce it. I like to use it like a vitamin supplement and dust FFs when i get new arrivals. I'll dust once and then change their substrate the next day. then a week later i dust again and change the substrate again. after that they should be good to go and can be placed into their permanent home.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Where do you suggest I buy some of this stuff? Link please.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm It's always a good idea to have some around. Cheap too.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

how long is the shelf life of most of these drugs if kept in refridgeration?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Different brands and makers use different concentrations and fillers. I'd be careful about using any old fenbendazole like a vitamin.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have had two different vets tell me the way to worm a frog is to mix it up to a liquid form and administer it orally. I have refused to do that. I asked what about a soak or dusting their food, and they said it is impossible to give the proper dosage doing it that way. So I have never wormed my frogs for fear of doing it wrong, even when I was sure my tomato frogs had worms. I watch them and do not see signs of illnes. I have a luec that is not doing too good right now. I just seperated him, and I'm wondering if worming might be the next thing to do.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

We just got in panacure (fenbendazole) from Dr. Frye yesterday. The one thing I know about this drug is it is EXTREMELY hard to over dose, that's why a lot of froggers use this every other week instead of vitamin/calcium dust. It's safe enough that you don't need a fecal to get it. I would definately not use the paste on frogs, I use it on geckos, but don't know how on earth you'd administer it orally on a dart?! 

On another note, I just got a microscope, and can't wait to start doing some fecals of my own!

Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

snmreptiles said:


> We just got in panacure (fenbendazole) from Dr. Frye yesterday. The one thing I know about this drug is it is EXTREMELY hard to over dose, that's why a lot of froggers use this every other week instead of vitamin/calcium dust. It's safe enough that you don't need a fecal to get it. I would definately not use the paste on frogs, I use it on geckos, but don't know how on earth you'd administer it orally on a dart?!
> 
> On another note, I just got a microscope, and can't wait to start doing some fecals of my own!
> 
> ...


Did you mean "on" you're own :wink: :lol:


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

LOL


That is what I said too, how are you supposed to administer it orally to a dart? Expecially a baby one. I would crush its jaw bone trying to get it in him.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Whoops...YEAH YEAH, that's what I meant. LOL 

There is a great book on parasites. It's called "Understanding Reptile Parasites" by Roger Klingenberg. It's got pics of most of parasites, and eggs, and also tells you how to do floats, etc.

Mike


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Mike,
Where did you get this book?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> Defaced, Is that powder or paste form?


I'm not positive, but I'm going to guess paste because it's in a massive tube like tooth paste. 

Yea, where'd you get that book from? I might have to budget that into school books at a later date.


----------

